# Para relajarse un poco los finesde (futbol related)



## mabauti (May 10, 2009)

Ahhh nuestras obligaciones como electronicos. Cuando alguno quiera relajarse un poco de esta nuestra querida electronica para pasa un buen rato, los invito a la liga de futbol (quiza ya conozcan el sitio) http://doiop.com/izg72c

Es un juego basado en texto.

Notas : (1) esto no tiene fines de lucro (es gratis) 
(2) logicamente no soy el dueño de ese site, solo lo hago para que los de la comunidad nos relajemos un poco.

  gracias por su atensión:


----------



## mabauti (May 11, 2009)

perdon por la tardanza; solo para recordarles que YA pueden inscribirse.

disculpas nuevamente :X


----------



## mabauti (May 15, 2009)

este es mi ULTIMO comentario, ya es inminente el comienzo apurense.



ultimo comentario, ya no habra mas, sorry muchachos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2009)

... De que se Trata?

No me atrevo a ir sin saber que onda.

No es que sea desconfiado...

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (May 16, 2009)

> De que se Trata?


es un juego de administracion de equipo de futbol. En este tu eres el manager de un equipo virtual decides alineaciones, contrataciones, formaciones, etc. mas información en la pagina de ayuda de alla

y no, NO soy el dueño del sitio , no tiene ningun fin de lucro. Es gratis, solo hay que registrarse.

Suerte y los esperamos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2009)

Ok´s Paisano, lo probare

Saludos.


----------

